# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Πρόβλημα με καρδερίνα σε ράμφος και νύχια

## χρηστος

μια από τις 2 καρδερίνες μου έχει ένα πρόβλημα το κάτω ράμφος είναι λίγο μακρύτερο από το πάνω τι να κανω
αλλά και οι δυο έχουν μεγάλα νύχια αλλά δεν μπορώ να τα κόψω γιατί έχουν μαύρο χρώμα
υ.γ και οι δυο είναι εκτροφής αγορασμένες από γνωστό κατάστημα της Θεσσαλονίκης

----------


## mitsman

Χρηστο πριν λιγες μερες εκοψα νυχια και ραμφος απο καρδερινα μου.. μια θηλυκια που εχω... το ραμφος με τον νυχοκοπτη οπως και τα νυχια τα οποια αν δες μια καλυτερη αποψη του τι κοβεις πρεπει να τα βαλεις στο φως! θα δεις σιγουρα το αιμοφορο αγγειο που δεν πρεπει να κοψουμε!!!!

----------


## jk21

τπ μακρυτερο κατω ραμφος με προβληματιζει καπως γιατι συνηθως ειναι ελαχιστα (οχι πολυ ,ουτε αυτο ειναι καλο ) το πανω ραμφος .αμα τα πουλακια ειναι δαχτυλιδωμενα με κλειστου τυπου δαχτυλιδι ανεβασε φωτο με νυχια και ραμφος  μηπως υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα πχ τα ακαρεα knemidokoptes  ειναι μια αιτια που μπορει να προκαλεσουν τετοιες δυσμορφιες(οχι μονο αυτα ομως )

----------


## χρηστος

όταν λέω ότι το κάτω ράμφος είναι μεγαλύτερο είναι μεγαλύτερο από το πάνω μερικά χιλιοστά

----------


## χρηστος

και οι φώτο μια γενική   τής καρδερίνας με το πρόβλημα στο ράμφος καθώς και το δαχτυλίδι και το μέγεθος των νυχιών     και της άλλης αλλά έχει και εκείνη ένα πρόβλημα εκτός από τα νύχια δεν έχει ουρίτσα ξέχασα να το γράψω

----------


## jk21

ΧΡΗΣΤΟ το ενα πουλακι με το πορτοκαλι δαχτυλιδι εχει ελαφρα ακαριαση στα δαχτυλα .το αλλο με το μπλε στη μια φωτο δειχνει να εχει και αυτο αλλα στην αλλη που ειναι πιο καθαρη δεξια δεν δειχνει ... τι να πω .ας δουνε και τα παιδια .το ραμφος και τα νυχια πρεπει να κουρευτουν αλλα αν δεις συντομη αναπτυξη τους ,ειδικα στο ραμφος καλα ειναι να το ψαξεις περισσοτερο .μπορει να οφειλεται σε διαφορους λογους απο διατροφικες ελλειψεις (ασβεστιο ,βιταμινη d3 ,βιταμινες Β (νιασινη,φυλλικο οξυ ),βιταμινη α   ,αλλα και σε παθολογικους οπως καποιο προβλημα στο συκωτι ή ακαρεα (αν και το ραμφος δειχνει καθαρο ) .να εχεις σουπιοκοκκαλο συνεχως στο κλουβι .βγαλε και φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες τους σε λευκο χαρτι μια μερα που θα δωσεις μονο σπορους .δεν ξερω αν εβαλες και στο θεμα του φυλου που εχεις ανοιξει φωτο (παω να δω ) αλλα η μια κατω αριστερα δειχνει ξεκαθαρα για θηλυκια .η αλλη ειναι αρσενικα πιθανον αλλα θα τα πουμε εκει καλυτερα

----------


## Gull

ζευγαρι ειναι οι καρδερινες σου.το ραμφος θα ειναι μια χαρα με ενα κοψιματακι του μερους που περισσευει.τα νυχια αν τα κοιταξεις προσεχτικα θα δεις τα αιμοφορα αγγεια ας ειναι μαυρα.βαλτες σε ενα ευρυχωρο κλουβι και καθημερινο μπανιο γιατι απ οτι βλεπω δεν εχουν κανει ποτε τους!η ουρα θα βγει μη σε ανησυχει.αλλα τι σε κανεις να πιστευεις οτι θα κανεις αναπαραγωγη τωρα???

----------


## χρηστος

όχι δεν έβαλα εκεί φώτο μπορεισ να μου γράψεις αναλυτικά τι θα θα χρειαστω από φάρμακα και αν πρέπει να κόψω το ράμφος και τα νύχια πριν την θεραπεία

----------


## χρηστος

> ζευγαρι ειναι οι καρδερινες σου.το ραμφος θα ειναι μια χαρα με ενα  κοψιματακι του μερους που περισσευει.τα νυχια αν τα κοιταξεις προσεχτικα  θα δεις τα αιμοφορα αγγεια ας ειναι μαυρα.βαλτες σε ενα ευρυχωρο κλουβι  και καθημερινο μπανιο γιατι απ οτι βλεπω δεν εχουν κανει ποτε τους!η  ουρα θα βγει μη σε ανησυχει.αλλα τι σε κανεις να πιστευεις οτι θα κανεις  αναπαραγωγη τωρα???


 						μπανιέρες τις βάζω μέρα πάρα μέρα δεν θέλω να κάνω αναπαραγωγή τώρα αλλά θέλω να είμαι σίγουρος για το φύλο

----------


## jk21

για τα ποδια θα βαλεις ( αφου καθαρισεις καλα πατηθρες και σκευη )   στο ενα τουλαχιστον  ή και στο δευτερο (ακομη και να μην εχει ή να ειναι μικρη η προσβολη απο τη στιγμη που ειναι σε κοινο χωρο ,πρεπει )  ειτε epithol ειτε tabernil pomada ειτε και σκετη βαζελινη .καθε απογευμα πριν το κουρνιασμα θα αλοιφεις λιγη και θα κανεις καλο μασαζ  .για ασβεστιο να εχεις σιγουρα σουπιοκοκκαλο το οποιο θα παρατηρησεις αν το χρησιμοποιουν για να τσιμπανε και να ξυνουν το ραμφος .δωσε και 1 βδομαδα μια πολυβιταμινη  που να εχει αμινοξεα (που ετσι κι αλλιως κοντα στην πτεροροια χρειαζεται ) και σιγουρα καποιο απο αυτα θα ειναι μεθειονινη που βοηθα στο συκωτι (αν υπαρχει βεβαια καποιο προβλημα .... περιμενουμε φωτο απο κουτσουλιες και μια φωτο την κοιλια με βρεγμενα φτερα να φαινεται το δερμα στην περιοχη κατω απο το στηθος ) .πες μου ποιες βρισκεις εκει και τα λεμε πια κανει .αν δουμε προβλημα  προβλημα θα σου πω σκευασμα ειδικο για την αποτοξινωση του συκωτιου κατι που ετσι κι αλλιως ισως παρεις στην πορεια ,γιατι τα κοκκιδια που αναπτυσσονται στα ιθαγενη το εχουνε απο τους πρωτους στοχους .υπαρχουν και βοτανα καταλληλα αλλα πχ δυσκολο τετοιο καιρο να βρεις ταραξακο παρα μονο αποξηραμενο σε σχετικο μαγαζι .αν βρεις παρε ,θα σου χρειαστει ετσι κι αλλιως .μετα το χειμωνα την ανοιξη και αρχες καλοκαιριου θα τον βρισκεις σιγουρα στα χωραφια και θα δινεις διαρκως οπως και ζωχους .θα τα πουμε στην πορεια

* αν μετα το κοψιμο του ραμφους δεν εχεις παλι περιεργη γρηγορη αναπτυξη μην ανησυχεις .το κοψιμο σαφως να γινει αμεσα

----------


## χρηστος

το πρωί καθάρισα το κλουβί  τις πατιθρες την ποτίστρα και τις ταΐστρες με το πιεστικό και μετά τα έβαλα σε ζεστό νερό για μια ώρα από πολυβιταμινες έχω αυτήν κάνει για όλα τα πουλιά

----------


## jk21

ειναι για μεγαλυτερα πουλια αλλα αν δωσεις 0.5 ml  (αν εχεις τροπο να το μετρησεις με ακριβεια ομως !!!! ) σε 1 λιτρο νερο ,νομιζω θα εισαι οκ .αν ηταν η συσταση του ανα κιλο και οχι ανα λιτρο θα μπορουσα να το συγκρινω με το mutavit ή το grow more plus που δινουν συσταση ανα κιλο .ειναι μαλιστα δυο πολυ καλες επιλογες οπως και το necton bio σαν πληρες συμπληρωμα με αμινοξεα .αλλα και αυτο που δειχνεις εχει .αν βρεις ομως grow more plus εκει (σε κτηνιατρικα ) ειναι μια πολυ καλη επιλογη γιατι εχει και γαλακτοβακιλλους (προβιοτικο ) .ειναι και εκεινο και για μεγαλυτερα ζωα .

----------


## jk21

περιμενω ομως και τις φωτο με κουτσουλιες και κοιλια .ειναι πρωτιστης σημασιας να δουμε (τυχον ) εμφανη σημαδια για προβλημα στο συκωτι  και μετα οι βιταμινες

----------


## χρηστος

έχω κάτι μικρές σύριγγες που είναι των 5 ml και το μικρότερη μονάδα  είναι 0,5 ml οπότε είμαι οκ

----------


## mitsman

καλυτερα μια συριγγα ινσουλινης!!! βοηθαει πιο πολυ και δεν στοιχιζει τιποτα!

----------


## χρηστος

ναι αυτές λέω και εγώ είναι κάτι πολύ λεπτές πορτοκάλι

----------


## χρηστος

να και οι φώτο από τις κουτσουλιές αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιες είναι ποιας σε λίγο θα βάλω και από τις κοιλίες τούς

----------


## χρηστος

και οι φώτο από τις κοιλιές τούς με το μπλε δαχτυλίδι η αρσενική με το χρυσό η θηλύκια

----------


## aeras

Η καρδερίνα που φέρει κίτρινο δακτυλίδι είναι άρρωστη, να της δώσεις Baytril.

----------


## mitsman

Και με το μπλε ειναι πολυ αδυνατη,, εχει πεταξει καρινα!!! ενισχυσε την τροφη της!!!

Να υποθεσω οτι τα σπορια στις κουτσουλιες εχουν πεσει απο το φαι... ετσι???????????????

----------


## χρηστος

ναι γιατί κουτσούλισαν κάτω από τις ταΐστρες

----------


## jk21

και στις δυο υπαρχει διεσταλμενο εντερο προς τα αριστερα ,αυτο που φαινεται πιο λευκο .το συκωτι αν ηταν πρησμενο θα διακρινοταν .η γνωμη μου ειναι επειδη δεν εχεις διαρροια και περα απο την κεντρικη και προς τα κατω κουτσουλια που το περιμετρικο της υγρο δεν μου αρεσει (που μπορει να επηρεαστηκε απο το χρωμα του κεντρικου τμηματος καθως τα υγρα το ποτισανε ) ,οι υπολοιπες δειχνουν μακροσκοπικα ενταξει ,οτι μαλλον δεν εχεις να κανεις με βακτηριο αλλα κατι αλλο που βρισκεται στην αρχη του .θα  σου ελεγα να μην δωσεις βιταμινες αλλα ενισχυμενη διατροφη με αυγοτροφη ,καλο μιγμα σπορων και χορταρικα ,και το λεω αυτο γιατι θελω στο νερο να δωσεις καθημερινα για 10 μερες 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ρηχο (οχι πληρως γεματο ) βιολογικο μηλοξυδο στα 100 ml νερου .αμεσα !!!

----------


## jk21

χρηστο τι γινεται με το πουλακι;

----------


## geam

τα πουλιά φίλε μου τι τα ταϊζεις???

----------


## χρηστος

το ράμφος ξαναμεγάλωσε 
αλλά μήπως το πάνω ράμφος είναι ποιο μικρο
φώτο δεν βάζω γιατί είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο μέγεθος 
και έξτρα η θηλύκια κάθεται με  φουσκωμένα φτερά 



> τα πουλιά φίλε μου τι τα ταϊζεις???


ειδική τροφή για καρδερίνες αλλά τις βάζω και επιπλέον κανναβούρι στο μείγμα δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι άλλους σπόρους έχει

----------


## χρηστος

η θηλύκια είναι κάπως πάρα πολύ ήρεμη αλλά με φουσκωμένα φτερά και δεν έχει πολλά φτερά πίσω στον αυχένα

----------


## χρηστος

τελικά η θηλυκά ψόφησε  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:  :Mad0039:

----------


## jk21

ΧΡΗΣΤΟ λυπαμαι για το πουλακι! η αληθεια ειναι οτι περιμενα τοτε πιο αμεση ενημερωση ..... μηλοξυδο ειχες δωσει; δεν ηθελα να σου πω κατυεθειαν για φαρμακο αλλα αν φαινοταν οτι το μηλοξυδο θα βελτιωνε την κατασταση θα ενισχυοτανε η υποψια μου για μυκητες και θα σου ελεγα .δεν μπορω να προτεινω φαρμακα κατευθειαν αν δεν υπαρχουν σαφεις ενδειξεις .η διαστολη στο εντερο χωρις ιχνος αιμοραγιας στην περιοχη εκει με παρεπεμπε (λογω καποιων αεριων που παραγουν οι ζυμωσεις τους ) καθως και η αργη εξελιξη της καταστασης .υπηρχε βεβαια και περιπτωση μερικης φραγης του εντερου (κατι σαν υλεος  )

----------


## χρηστος

ναι τα έδινα μηλοξιδο στην ποσότητα που μου είπες και το άλλαζα κάθε μέρα το νερό με το μυλοξιδο 
δεν έβαλα ενημέρωση γιατί όλα φαινόντουσαν οκ αλλά ξαφνικά σήμερα συνέβη 
και πάει ένας χρόνος πίσω στη αναπαραγωγή του ζευγαριού τώρα άντε να βρω άλλη θηλύκια  :Mad0039:

----------


## aeras

Εγώ στα είχα πει, για την καρδερίνα που φέρει κίτρινο δακτυλίδι στην φωτο που έχεις ανεβάσει φαίνεται  πρόδηλα ότι έχει διογκωμένο συκώτι,  εάν είχες χορηγήσει ότι σου είχα πει 75% το πουλί θα ζούσε σήμερα.

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ στη φωτο αυτη



το πουλακι αυτο που φαινεται οτι εχει διογκωμενο (διεσταλμενο ) ειναι μερος της κοιλιακης χωρας.το συκωτι ειναι  αριστερα οπως το βλεπουμε και δεν δειχνει να ειναι εντονο (κατω ακριβως απο το οστο  της καρινας ) .συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι υπηρχε προβλημα αλλα κυριως εντερικο (ισως και στο συκωτι αλλα δεν διακρινεται μακροσκοπικα )  που για να εχει τοσο αργη εξελιξη δεν νομιζω να ηταν βακτηριο ή τουλαχιστον δεν ξεκινησε απο βακτηριο .οπως και να εχει το πουλακι δεν ζει πια 

χρηστο ηθελα να βλεπω εστω και μικρες αλλαγες προς το καλυτερο ή το χειροτερο για να δω αν πρεπει να χορηγουσες φαρμακο για μυκητες (αλλα πιο νωρις ) ή για μικροβιο (που σου ειπε ο μιχαλης ) .φουσκωμα παντως στην κοιλια χωρις σκουρα εντερα στο παρελθον ειχα δει σε φωτο πουλιου που με εξετασεις αποδειχθηκε οτι ηταν μυκητες (ισως διαστολη του εντερου απο αερια ζυμωσεων που παραγουν ) .βεβαια οτι συμβαινει σε ενα πουλι δεν ισχυει σε ολα .ισως τα πραγματα να ηταν πολυ καλυτερα αν εκει πανω ειχες ανεση γιατρου που να εκανε και εξετασεις στο πουλακι.ο χρονος που κυλησε αργα εδειξε οτι ισως προλαβαινες ...

----------


## aeras

Αυτό που μαυρίζει κάτω από το στέρνο στο πάνω σημείο της κοιλιάς  είναι το ξεχειλωμένο συκώτι που φαίνεται με σχήμα  ημικύκλιο

----------


## panagiotis thivaios

δεν πρέπει να είναι εκτροφής οι καρδερίνες 




*αν θελεις γραφε ελληνικα σε παρακαλω 
ειναι κανονας του φορουμ 
ευχαριστω  douke-soula
*

----------


## aeras

Από ότι βλέπω οι καρδερίνες είναι μεταλλαγμένες, εσύ από πού κατάλαβες ότι δεν είναι εκτροφής?

----------


## jk21

ΜΧΑΛΗ το χρωμα του δερματος κατω απο το στερνο (κιτρινο κοκκαλακι που φαινεται να πηγαινει απο το κεντρο προς τα αριστερα ) αλλα και πανω απο αυτο στο θωρακα ,ειναι ιδιο και φυσιολογικο (ροζ σκουρο ) για καρδερινες .δεν ειναι μελανο.δεν ειναι σκουρο το συκωτι ,διακριτο οπως εχω δει σε αλλες φωτο με προβλημα .πιο κατω ξεκιναει το προβλημα στο εντερο.οπως και να εχει ακομα και διακριτο προβλημα στο συκωτι να μην ειχε ,κανεις δεν αμφιβαλει οτι η οποια λοιμωξη ειχε χτυπησει και εκεινο χωρις να το εχει διογκωσει απαραιτητα .οπως επισης δεν απορριπτω την υπαρξη μικροβιου αλλα αν αυτο ηταν εξαρχης το προβλημα ,το πουλακι θα ειχε καταληξει νωριτερα ...

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη, μου έχει συμβεί σε κάποια πουλιά οπότε από ανάγκη έχω κάποια γνώση, με τα ίδια σημάδια στην φωτο κάποια πουλιά μετά από θεραπεία επανέρχονται πλήρως, άλλα μετά από κάποιο διάστημα μηνών  το ξαναεμφανίζουν το σύμπτωμα συνήθως τα θηλυκά και παρατούν την φωλιά. Όπως βλέπεις αυτήν την φωτο μετά από λίγες μέρες 2 με 3 ίσως αλλάζει το χρώμα γίνεται πιο σκούρο όταν γίνει αρκετά σκούρο τότε τις περισσότερης φορές  χάνεις το παιχνίδι εάν ζήση αυτό το στίγμα θα το κουβαλά μόνιμα και πότε θα είναι καλά και πότε θα αρρωσταίνει.

----------


## jk21

αν μιλας για σκουρο και διογκωση μονο στο συκωτι  τοτε ειναι προβλημα λοιμωξης σε αυτο .αν μιλας για σκουρο δερμα ευρυτερα ειναι περιπτωση σταδιακης αιμοραγιας κυριως των εντερων που  συνηθως προκαλουν  ειτε τα  κοκκιδια isospora lacasei (στα finches )  ,ειτε (οταν ειναι και πιο ραγδαια η εξελιξη ) το γνωστο σου atoxoplasma

----------


## adreas

> Από ότι βλέπω οι καρδερίνες είναι μεταλλαγμένες, εσύ από πού κατάλαβες ότι δεν είναι εκτροφής?


Λάθος  αρχέγονες  είναι.

----------

